# Is this possible???



## blackrex (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have just purchased a 2002 Nissan Sunny, it comes with a QG16de engine, which I dun think could be done much to improve hp? The last owner did a turbo conversion, whereby gaskets and pistons became unreliable. Anyway, I am thinking of swapping in the QG18de, and since the bore of the piston is around 80mm, I was wondering if I could mate the honda civic type r pistons and conrods in? And aftermarket ecu will be used to enhance the performance. Anyone care to advise?

Thanks
BlackRex

PS> The local mechanics are building one into the toyota VVTi engines.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no you can't use the honda pistons and rods...its very likely the bore vs stroke in the honda is totally different among other things. 

There is no aftermarket Ecu available for these engines.

if you want a faster car, buy an older sr20det powered car, or swap in an sr20det. the QG18DE is not fast and won't be without spending big money.

oh, and the last owner who tried turbo didn't know what he was doing. you can reliably turbo that engine without blowing it.


----------



## blackrex (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Chimemike,
So the honda parts will not work with this engine setup? Shit, and I thought there was salvage. Anyway, the last owner did a customised manifold mated to a T25 turbo. But the revs will always cut due to the ignition cutting off at 6000+rpm. So power is not fully utilised. He was only running a fuelling piggy back. Do you know of any other ways to mod this engine. We are not allowed to swap engines over here. But add-on mods can be overlook.

Thanks,
Blackrex


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check out my website blackrex. I safely turbocharged a QG18DE...........it sounds to me like he wasn't properly tuning that engine.

www.mdhall.com


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Where are you from, blackrex?

Sounds like an asian country, if they're doing VVTi turbos.

BTW... listen to chimmike... he's one of the few guys on here who KNOWS what he's doing... most of the rest of us are just crackerjacks. 

Maybe, just MAYBE, you could swap in some QG18 pistons and a thicker headgasket for more displacement and lower compression, but other than that, I don't know how you can prep your motor for serious turbo (Hell, the old GA16DE is easier to turbo... to a point.)... with chimmike's kit and tuning, I don't see you going anywhere beyond 150whp with a stock QG16... let alone one which has already been blown.


----------



## blackrex (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Yup. I'm from the south east asian region. Whereby in my country, modyifications are illegal. So we try to do it as discreetly as possible. Anyway, my past rides used to be wrx's and rx7's. These cars are easier to mod due to their engine capablilities. But due to unforseen circumstances, all my past rides were sold or scrapped. The last being an FC rx7 with 480bhp. And, you may ask me why am I changing to a Sentra? Well, I'm looking for comfortability and a little puch in power, whereby the above mentioned can't provide. Furthermore, the petrol prices, insurance, and car pices are super ex here. A wrx will set you back close to USD80,000. And a full(USD50) tank of 98octane fuel will last me less than 200kms. Whereby, many of us are forced to own smaller displacement rides. I kinda of liked the interior and comfortability of the sentra, and the price is rather reasonalbe, therefore, this is the ride I have choosed and looking forward to some power ehancement. Thanks for the info guy.

Best Regards,
Blackrex


----------



## blackrex (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Chimmike,
Another I have to ask is? I understand the QG engines are limited by the ignition or something? Whereby, once the revs get to a certain point it cuts of the spark? Is this so? How do I get rid of this function?

Thanks,
Blackrex


----------



## altimasss (Jan 13, 2005)

*Where are you from?*



blackrex said:


> Hi Guys,
> Yup. I'm from the south east asian region. Whereby in my country, modyifications are illegal. So we try to do it as discreetly as possible. Anyway, my past rides used to be wrx's and rx7's. These cars are easier to mod due to their engine capablilities. But due to unforseen circumstances, all my past rides were sold or scrapped. The last being an FC rx7 with 480bhp. And, you may ask me why am I changing to a Sentra? Well, I'm looking for comfortability and a little puch in power, whereby the above mentioned can't provide. Furthermore, the petrol prices, insurance, and car pices are super ex here. A wrx will set you back close to USD80,000. And a full(USD50) tank of 98octane fuel will last me less than 200kms. Whereby, many of us are forced to own smaller displacement rides. I kinda of liked the interior and comfortability of the sentra, and the price is rather reasonalbe, therefore, this is the ride I have choosed and looking forward to some power ehancement. Thanks for the info guy.
> 
> I was wondering whether you would happen to be from Malaysia. Your problems sound all too familiar
> ...


Would you happen to be from Malaysia? Your problems sound awfully familiar?


----------

